# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Imitator Pair "2", first eggs

## John Clare

My second pair of Dendrobates imitator "Tarapoto" race frogs laid their first eggs yesterday.  They were younger than the other pair that first laid in January (this thread).  Here are the eggs in a bromeliad axil:



Mother (yes she's more orange than the male - in both pairs the females are more orange than their mates):




Father:

----------


## Mcbobs

Beautiful frogs John! I love that vivid blue all over them! 

Hopefully you get a couple froglets out of those frogs!

-Matt

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Matt!

----------


## Tropicok

Absolutely awesome!  The parents are beautiful.

----------


## John Clare

Sadly, these eggs turned out to be infertile, as did the next two.  Egg number 5 was laid the day before yesterday and the jury is still out.  I think the fact that the female is so young is the problem factor.

----------


## Kurt

Bummer.

----------


## Paul Rust

Gorgeous frogs. I hope your luck improves on the eggs.

----------


## Alpha Pro Breeders

Those are one of my favorite imitators. They are normally great breeders once they figure things out. Are the the Tor Lin line or Understory?

 Ron /  www.alphaprobreeders.com

----------


## John Clare

Understory.  My other pair's first tadpoles are a week or two off metamorphosis so I'm not complaining  :Smile: .

----------

